# Klipsch Quartet Mods



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I recently picked up some Klipsch Quartets that I am going to upgrade with the Crites Speakers crossovers. I've seen some folks bracing on similar speakers like the Fortes. I haven't seen anything specific about what it means to brace and what strategy to employ while doing it. I'm curious about dampening with the passive radiator in there. Could I add dampening material just to the interior walls of the cabinets? Would stuffing with a dampening material kill any benefit from the passive radiator?

Thanks!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Stuffing and wall lining fulfill different roles, and yeah, I would think that stuffing a PR enclosure could have the same detractive effect as stuffing a ported box. Stuffing would rob energy from the resonator, whether it be a port or a PR.


----------



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

Great! So stuffing the cabinets is out for sure. Do you think bracing or lining the cabinet with something like Blackhole is worthwhile?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Sure, both could clean up the sounds a bit. I wouldn't go too crazy though. By adding anything inside you will be shifting the effective volume of the cabinet, slightly altering the original system tuning and performance.


----------



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Good luck and be sure to post your results!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

What problem are you trying to correct by adding bracing? Unless you are noticing excessive vibration of the cabinet, I doubt that the bracing will make much difference. The small change in cabinet volume will change the tuning, as will adding the stuffing.


----------

